# Rod and Reel recommendation Newbie surf combo



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Looking for some advise from the pros
Question on a recommended baitcasting setup for entry level bait fishing from the surf. 
Something that will be used for chunking for stripers AKA Rockfish and puppy drum but still have a sweet tip for pompano.

In the Virginia area the combo that was pretty popular on the threads was a 10-11' Tica paired with a Daiwa SL20 
I had one in my hands and it seemed comfortable; Just wanted to know if there was something else better out there for the price? 

Thanks in advance for all your help

Noreaster


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Not a pro ... But I have stayed at a Holiday Inn express on numerous occasions, .... I would definitely suggest the Carolina Cast pro 10' 1- 4 with a Akios 5000 series reel of your choice, I don't consider it a beginner's setup .... And it'll definitely handle Pompano thru Stripers ....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> recommended baitcasting setup for entry level bait fishing from the surf.


What this means to me is you want something that's inexpensive, but that will do the job, for starters. The set up you mentioned fits that bill just fine and there's not much out there any better " for the price ", especially if you want to go conventional. What River suggests is a couple steps up the ladder both in money and performance........and worth it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

^^what he said


----------

